# OMG PLEASE GET THEM IT'S LIFE AND DEATH



## jocilyn (Apr 22, 2021)

So long story short my rats i had a year ago had babies and i found homes for them they have sence passed but i was looking for pets for sale and i found 2 of her babies that she had for sale. I know for fact its them cuz the girl who got them is in one on my period's and shes getting rid of them cuz she wants a dog instead. i cant take them back cuz my mom said so.I live in utah ( santaquin) and i want them to go to a good home cuz the girl who got them donsent care if they get eaten by a snake! not only that but the girl should me a pic of the cage she was gonna put them in it was a good sized critter nation and that cage wasent even hers in the pics on the site i found them on there in a critter trail!! please if u can get them and love them i would love that.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You could post a link to the ad. We would have no way of figuring out how to adopt them without that information.


----------

